# B&N Up for sale



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone thought the possible sale of Barnes & Noble might have any impact on the Nook's future?

Here's an article on the for-sale-ness: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/hard-to-see-the-upside-of-a-barnes-noble-sale/article1662095/


----------



## Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's an interesting news article from today's Wall Street Journal about Barnes & Noble selling out because of undervalued shares. It states that it wasn't competitive enough with Amazon and ebook readers.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I've ordered my last print book from them, unless it's something I don't really care about. I ordered a two-volume boxed set--large, heavy art books--only to have them thrown into a box with no packing whatsoever and arrive damaged. They were on close-out with limited quantities available so I didn't want to risk returning them and missing out completely.

I understand that shipping damage happens, but I expect at least a token attempt at proper packaging. This is their business, after all...they should know how to get a book from Point A to Point B intact.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've had good luck when ordering from B&N (shipping seems more expedient than Amazon for the free shipping and I've been lucky enough not to get damaged goods--because I know it happens).

I hope Barnes and Noble survives, if for no other reason that competition breeds innovation and better choices for consumers. Whether they do or not, I suspect their brick and mortar presence will be less, and may give those struggling independent bookstores a little more breathing room to stay in business. As far as the Nook vs. the Kindle and iPad? I've never handled one, but from what I've heard, it isn't on par with the competition. Maybe they'll improve and make up ground? Again, in doing so, they'll push the competition toward improvement to keep ahead.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Seems like the key advantage of Nook over Kindle is the library book deal. It'll be interesting to see how that plays out--if Kindle wants to get on board, or if the decline in ebook prices over time makes the library thing less attractive.

New update on the B&N board and causes for optimism:
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/print/20101004/44684-after-proxy-win-more-challenges-for-b-n.html


----------

